

Al Qaeda's anti-drone countermeasures [pdf] - SkyMarshal
http://hosted.ap.org/specials/interactives/_international/_pdfs/al-qaida-papers-drones.pdf

======
SkyMarshal
Referring article here: [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-
qaeda/9886637/R...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/al-
qaeda/9886637/Revealed-al-Qaedas-22-tips-for-dodging-drones.html)

